# VISTA TUTORIAL: Add "Hide File Names" Option in "View" Menu of Folders



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 19, 2007)

Guys!

I found this cool trick recently.  

In this tutorial, I'll tell you how to add an extra option "*Hide File Names*" in "*View*" menu of Windows Vista?
After following this tutorial, you'll get "*View -> Hide File Names*" option in any particular folder or all folders depending upon the method:

*1.* Open a folder, in which you want to add this option. If you want to add this option in all folders, then open the parent folder. e.g. if you want to add the option in every folder of E: drive, then open E: drive.

*Continue here...
*


----------



## iceeeeman (Jun 27, 2007)

cool dude ....Thnx


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 27, 2007)

Thnx VG ~!


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2007)

mr vista thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2007)

thnx guys.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2007)

As always .. another gem of a tutorial from Mr Vista..


----------



## Garbage (Jun 27, 2007)

nice tut


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you guys.


----------

